# Shipping pigeons scares me- tell me more



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi- 
I'm in need of lots of good homes for pet king pigeons and have had offers from afar but shipping birds scares me. Assuming they survive, it seems very dangerous (potential for injuries) and traumatic. Lots of folks do it though- please educate me!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Elizabethy said:


> Hi-
> I'm in need of lots of good homes for pet king pigeons and have had offers from afar but shipping birds scares me. Assuming they survive, it seems very dangerous (potential for injuries) and traumatic. Lots of folks do it though- please educate me!


It is easy and safe to ship birds. They are shipped in a special box approved by the USPS for this purpose. Most birds arrive in 48 hours or less. Sometimes in 24 hours. I actually shipped birds from VA to WA in less than 24 hours. I also shipped some from VA to MA and it took 48 hours. Go figure. 
The "experts" say that the birds are in a trance like state while confined in the box. It doesn't hurt them at all. Pigeon fanciers do it all the time. I can't and won't tell you that things don't go wrong, because they do sometimes, but most of the time it's very safe. I've never had a problem and I've been shipping birds for 8 years. Most everyone on here that didn't want to ship birds, decided to go ahead and try it and I believe most of them would do it again. You get a tracking number and can track the bird all the way to it's destination.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Hi-
> I'm in need of lots of good homes for pet king pigeons and have had offers from afar but shipping birds scares me. Assuming they survive, it seems very dangerous (potential for injuries) and traumatic. Lots of folks do it though- please educate me!


 A month ago I had a pair of E.Swift's shipped to me from MO., I had them the next day and the post office people said that they were sorry to see them go because the pij's had been cooing up a storm while they were waiting
for me. The office called me to get them because they didn't want the bird's to have to ride the route with the carrier. 
They arrived in great shape and started eating as soon as I put them in their cage, this pair is now sitting eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always figured shipping pigeons and doves would cause a good deal of stress, since both do seem to stress easily sometimes. I haven't shipped birds myself, but I have had some shipped to me. When they arrived, they looked perfectly fine. After I got them in their cages with plenty of food and water, they looked right at home! I don't think it's all that bad anymore and I'd ship if I had to. I would just make sure they've been updated on all their vaccines and maybe even give them some medicine (and probiotics afterwards) a couple weeks before just in case. The worst thing you could do is ship a sick bird, especially if you don't know it was sick until it got to its new home! 

But yeah overall I think shipping isn't something to worry about (or at least try not to worry too much  ). In cases of finding pigeons good homes, shipping might be the only and quickest way to get them there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have no choise but shipping birds in order t get them to good homes. I've been doing it for years and I never had a problem. Most of them do arrive in less than 24 hours and the post office was/is always very supportive.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

How much does this usually cost? I will be having a rescue/orphan aviary built soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

philodice said:


> How much does this usually cost? I will be having a rescue/orphan aviary built soon.


You can get 2 bird boxes, 4 bird boxes, 8 bird boxes and 16 bird boxes.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/69-82.html

Approx. $'s to ship is 2 bird.......$25
4 bird.......$35
8 bird.......$40 to $50
and I don't know about the 16 bird. That's a new size and one I've never used. Of course how many birds are in the box and how much it weighs determines the final shipping cost.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

for what its worth,i have shipped birds for over 20 something years,and knock on wood,never had a problem.will do without hesitation when need be.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Shipping any animal is stressful for both owner and animal. I import and export dogs and my experience is that there is 20% chance that the animal might get sick due to stress related disease. Ho far are you shipping your pigeons....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I also was very apprehensive until I actually had birds shipped to me. I, personally, have not shipped any out as I am usually on the receiving end  

Still, I've had birds sent to me from New York and Florida that arrived within 24 hours. Also many birds from other locations that usually made it within 24 hours but now and then 48 hours and once three days. All the birds were fine, and my post office has always been wonderful about calling me the minute the birds arrive. I go pick them up, and all has been well.

With so many pigeons needing homes, it eventually becomes very difficult, if not impossible, to keep placing them within a small geographic area, and the only solution that I see is shipping them to good adoptive homes.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have always been advised to be sure to ship on a Monday or Tuesday. You don't want delays and then have them at the post office over the weekend. Be sure to write the receiving person's name and number in large lettering on the box so they can be called immediately when received. I've never shipped out, but I had three pigeons shipped to me from NY and while there was an overnight delay, they were absolutely fine when they did arrive. I didn't get a lot of support from the PO until I raised a bit of a fuss and then got the manager to listen to me and call around to find out where exactly they were. I know many people who ship pigeons and they do just fine. It seems a great way to find homes for rescues. Good luck!!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I thinking Shipping Is Very Safe I've gotten in bird from LA, FL. All Come in Safe And Sound. Here Is some info i found A Few Months back Plus There Web Link They Also Sell Boxes Cheaper then Other places I think. 
The Site Is:

http://www.hm-e.net/

Found This On A Web Page and Thougth It Was Neat. Plus they had other info. i think it was here that it said if The Preson getting the birds lives/there main post office is 100 from a Airport they can get there birds in 24 hours At there main airport. always Message the Reciver the Same Day you Ship Or you can Just give them a call to let them know Birds are in the mail..

The Do's & Don'ts
DO _____ Feed and water birds prior to shipment.
DO _____ Place litter or bedding in the bottom of the box to collect moisture, 
reduce odors, and provide a foothold.
DO _____ Place a source of moisture in the box with the birds. 
................This source should be something that will hold it's moisture 
................for several days, not be able to be spilled, and be acceptable 
................or accustomed to the birds such as sliced cucumber, apple, 
................or orange.. Do not depend solely on leafy vegetables as these 
................will wilt and loose their content moisture very quickly.
DO _____ Inform the recipient of the expected delivery time so they will be 
able to unpack and care for the birds as quickly as possible.
DO _____ Consult experienced shippers if you have any questions.
DO _____ Check weather conditions in your area and at the destination to 
insure that they will not pose a threat to your birds or cause a 
shipping delay.
DO _____ Contact your local post office for the delivery schedule that will 
minimize transit time and insure delivery on a business day.
DO _____ Write the shipping address on the box in case the shipping 
label comes off.

DO NOT ____ ship birds that are injured, ill, or under unusual stress.
DO NOT ____ remove the white breathable membrane from over the 
ventilation holes. The membrane protects your birds from 
airborne pathogens, reduces excitability, and stress, and is
REQUIRED by postal regulations.
DO NOT ____ ship birds in very hot or very cold weather conditions. 
Remember, the temperature inside a closed container will 
always be higher than the temperature outside the container. 
This excess heat can be injurious or fatal to birds in hot 
weather. This is the reason for our complicated designs. 
Tolerance of heat and cold varies with species, age, and time of year. If in doubt -- don't ship.
DO NOT ____ over pack the box. Too many birds in a box can cause 
over-heating and stress which can be harmful or fatal. 
Stuffing a box full of birds to save a few bucks on shipping is not worth the risk.
DO NOT ____ ship birds over the weekend or holiday. 
They may become stranded!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

And the List Is for all Birds Pigeon Chickens, Turkeys, Etc.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to thank Horsesgot6 for the info. Do's and Don'ts are always good to have around


----------

